# Bazooka



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sure it's been brought up before, but the search engine was down...

Anyway, I'm not going for a whole lot of bass, just something simple. I saw an Impala with one of these painted and it looked pretty clean. What do you guys think? Garbage? Worth it?  

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Bazooka-Pow...roductDetail.do

or

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-CbgbX9DAJwz/c...0&display=L#Tab


----------



## dairymans64 (May 27, 2007)

for the price on those i wouldnt touch them bitched :nono:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dairymans64_@Jun 5 2007, 04:39 PM~8047932
> *for the price on those i wouldnt touch them bitched :nono:
> *


Fair enough...but they go for well under $200; aint too bad. I'm sure custom enclosures, subs and amps go for much more when bought individually. But how's the quality? Has anybody here ever used them?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

shit i had bought one for 10 bucks worked hella good and sold it for 25 haha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I kind of wondered the same thing I was told the bass isn't ass good as a square enclosure but I don't know I wanted one and still would if I would get some good answers


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 6 2007, 09:20 AM~8052391
> *shit i had bought one for 10 bucks worked hella good and sold it for 25 haha
> *


You know, I thought of looking on craigslist cause they do sell some decent used shit...either that or you just got lucky! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 6 2007, 09:36 AM~8052491
> *I kind of wondered the same thing I was told the bass isn't ass good as a square enclosure but I don't know I wanted one and still would if I would get some good answers
> *


Seriously, I'm not looking at blowin out the neighborhood windows or anything, but it just seems like a cost effective space saver in the trunk for a set up...maybe we'll both get some answers :biggrin:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

The bazooka tubes usually get a pretty bad rap, but I think they serve a specific purpose pretty well.

I had one in the back of my Honda CRX powered by a 25W Sony amp....sounded pretty bad ass for what it was.

If you get one cheap, go for it.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jun 6 2007, 11:18 AM~8053144
> *The bazooka tubes usually get a pretty bad rap, but I think they serve a specific purpose pretty well.
> 
> I had one in the back of my Honda CRX powered by a 25W Sony amp....sounded pretty bad ass for what it was.
> ...


I thought bazookas were already powered by a built in amp? Did you power it with an additional amp for better performance?

Most of them are pretty cheap anyway...I think I might go for it unless someone else can give me a reason not to...


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 6 2007, 04:15 PM~8053934
> *I thought bazookas were already powered by a built in amp? Did you power it with an additional amp for better performance?
> 
> Most of them are pretty cheap anyway...I think I might go for it unless someone else can give me a reason not to...
> *


most are, some arent, i have a 6.5 inch neon bass tube which hits really nice compared to a bazooka and i can sell it to u. PM me if interested


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 6 2007, 02:15 PM~8053934
> *I thought bazookas were already powered by a built in amp? Did you power it with an additional amp for better performance?
> 
> Most of them are pretty cheap anyway...I think I might go for it unless someone else can give me a reason not to...
> *


The one I was using didn't have an amplifier. I think most of the new tubes are self powered which is even better if you ask me. Less wiring.

Many moons ago I had a car audio mag showing you C-Miller's (aka C-Murder) setup in his Excursion. He had 6 bazooka tubes (I think they were 15"s) in there. Looked really lame, but it supposedly could bang. He had them in a pyramid config held down with ratchet straps.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 6 2007, 01:20 PM~8053968
> *most are, some arent, i have a 6.5 inch neon bass tube which hits really nice compared to a bazooka and i can sell it to u. PM me if interested
> *


Thanks for the offer dude...but I'm pretty much set on the 10"


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jun 6 2007, 01:36 PM~8054073
> *The one I was using didn't have an amplifier.  I think most of the new tubes are self powered which is even better if you ask me.  Less wiring.
> 
> Many moons ago I had a car audio mag showing you C-Miller's (aka C-Murder) setup in his Excursion.  He had 6 bazooka tubes (I think they were 15"s) in there.  Looked really lame, but it supposedly could bang.  He had them in a pyramid config held down with ratchet straps.
> *


That does sound pretty lame...he shoulda just thrown in some real subs in a nice enclosure since he had all that room in an Excursion.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

buy the un amplified ones i like them they work well if you have a quality amp and load them properly..the ten get nice and loud but it is entry level bass..buts its not as bad as they say..if its not loud enoughn than add one..dont try to push the one..


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 7 2007, 06:14 AM~8058418
> *buy the un amplified ones i like them they work well if you have a quality amp and load them properly..the ten get nice and loud but it is entry level bass..buts its not as bad as they say..if its not loud enoughn than add one..dont try to push the one..
> *


I'll have to start searching then cause all the ones I've found are self amplified. 

Yeah, and entry level is sorta what I'm lookin for...not tryin to blow up the neighborhood :biggrin: 

So you're saying if one's not loud enough, buy two bazookas? That could actually look pretty cool...kinda like two tanks in a bag set up :biggrin:


----------



## ecp63 (Jun 6, 2007)

you get what you pay for......


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ecp63_@Jun 7 2007, 11:32 AM~8060403
> *you get what you pay for......
> *


Very true...in this case, I guess that's a good thing


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

100 watts of peak power IS NO GOOD


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

the one i had was self powered i got it off a hommie cause he thought it didnt work and i shove it behind my seat in my toyota truck it sounded pretty clean with 2 6x9's


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602_@Jun 7 2007, 06:15 PM~8062644
> *100 watts of peak power IS NO GOOD
> *


Yeah, the one from Crutchfield is 200 watts...might be the better choice.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-CbgbX9DAJwz/c...0&display=L#Tab


----------



## dairymans64 (May 27, 2007)

still expensive as fuck. for that price u can do like a normal sub in a box with a little amp and get more boom for ur buck


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dairymans64_@Jun 8 2007, 09:41 AM~8066019
> *still expensive as fuck. for that price u can do like a normal sub in a box with a little amp and get more boom for ur buck
> *


I'm no so worried about the price anymore cause I have a friend at circuit city who can hook it up for about $120. I figure that's cheaper than anywhere else...


----------



## dairymans64 (May 27, 2007)

then tear it up if thats what u wanna do


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dairymans64_@Jun 8 2007, 10:16 AM~8066200
> *then tear it up if thats what u wanna do
> *


I just might...I just might  :biggrin:


----------



## ecp63 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 7 2007, 04:06 PM~8062012
> *Very true...in this case, I guess that's a good thing
> *


yeah if you dont want much :cheesy:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ecp63_@Jun 8 2007, 11:47 AM~8066716
> *yeah if you dont want much :cheesy:
> *


That seems to be the goal :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

U had 2 10's in an escort years ago. It sounded pretty good ( I AM NO CRITIC BY THE WAY).


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 5 2007, 06:11 PM~8047746
> *I'm sure it's been brought up before, but the search engine was down...
> 
> Anyway, I'm not going for a whole lot of bass, just something simple. I saw an Impala with one of these painted and it looked pretty clean. What do you guys think? Garbage? Worth it?
> ...


I personally have used the ones they sold in the 90's with great results. They were the ones that were not self powered. I think the ones they make now a days are considered crap. Google them you'll find some pretty good info and maybe an old school or two for sale.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

you would think the new ones would be better because of specs I guess like my surround sound at home has a 6.5" sub and it sounds really good I have an 8" infinity in a box right now with a 200 watt alpine amp in my elco and it doesn't sound good at all to me compared to my truck which has two 8" fosgate subs which are entry level subs with the same alpine amp and it sounds way better in my pickup. And the infinity sub looked a little more stout then the fosgates hell I don't know


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

PERSONAL OPINION...CRAP.


IF YOU ARE NOT LOOKING FOR A BAGGING SYSTEM, AND YOU GOT A SMALL CAR, LIKE A TRUCK, OR A ELCO, IT AINT THAT BAD


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

two tens in the cargo space of a camero hurt my ears once.


----------



## vr4joe (Feb 22, 2006)

To me they sound real good they offer a good fill when you need bass
in a small space.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vr4joe_@Jun 9 2007, 09:27 AM~8071147
> *To me they sound real good they offer a good fill when you need bass
> in a small space.
> *


YEAH THAT VOLKS WOULD BE PERFECT


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments and advice guys...I'll keep looking and keep you all posted on the outcome.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

have you looked into an infinity basslink it's a single like box with one 10" subwoofer with a 200 watt amp all in one looks real nice and is very small also they have a boston acoustic awb-10 that is a small enclosure with 2 10" subs and is very small I seen one in person they said it has an 800 watt amp to it and it bumps hard. I seen one at circuit city they said a bass tube is worthless and not worth the money they recommended the boston acoustic box both these items are on ebay the boston acoustic goes for 175 shipped to your door and the infinity goes for about 209 shipped type in powered sub on ebay and check it out man


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Why dont you go with (4) 8" subs in a sealed box? You can get four decent/cheap 8s on ebay.


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 9 2007, 07:39 AM~8070900
> *you would think the new ones would be better because of specs I guess like my surround sound at home has a 6.5" sub and it sounds really good I have an 8" infinity in a box right now with a 200 watt alpine amp in my elco and it doesn't sound good at all to me compared to my truck which has two 8" fosgate subs which are entry level subs with the same alpine amp and it sounds way better in my pickup. And the infinity sub looked a little more stout then the fosgates hell I don't know
> *


the home sub is a longthrow that why they can use little subs, 6.5 in a car wont do shit except midbass


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

MR. BUICK, I just bought the one from circuitcity, the 100 amp, it sounds great with alot of clear crisp bass. It was easy to install, and the price was great, it's on sale now for $169.99. ike the review says: Big bang for little buck If your looking to blow your doors off, this is not the tube to get. I put mine on the floor in the back seat, And if i need to remove it, it's easy too. If you put it in the trunk, it won't be as loud as it is in the back seat.. Go for it!


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jun 11 2007, 01:59 PM~8083523
> *MR. BUICK, I just bought the one from circuitcity, the 100 amp, it sounds great with alot of clear crisp bass. It was easy to install, and the price was great, it's on sale now for $169.99. ike the review says: Big bang for little buck If your looking to blow your doors off, this is not the tube to get. I put mine on the floor in the back seat, And if i need to remove it, it's easy too. If you put it in the trunk, it won't be as loud as it is in the back seat..  Go for it!
> *


Thanks, that's good to know. I was actually checking out the 200W as well...unfortunately no room on the back seat floor though, gotta go in the trunk.


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a 10inch bazooka tube in my 65 impala up on the ledge in the back....i have a up in front of it so when you look in you cant see it but it does good. For what your looking for a 10 will give you some nice punch w/ little space. Mine is powered by a 200watt coustic amp. The only problem is this...if you have loud high and mid range you can drowned out the bass pretty easy. But for what you looking for i think you'll be pleased....speaking from personal experience in having one myself.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 10 2007, 03:47 PM~8077508
> *Why dont you go with (4) 8" subs in a sealed box? You can get four decent/cheap 8s on ebay.
> *


Yeah, I've done the whole box thing before and it sounded good...but if I were to actually go with an enclosure, I'd want it all customed out with fiberglass this and that...just another can of worms that I don't need to be pouring money into right now. I just figured the bazooka would look clean and simple at a reasonable price...


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a 10inch bazooka tube in my 65 impala up on the ledge in the back....i have a wall up in front of it so when you look in you cant see it but it does good. For what your looking for a 10 will give you some nice punch w/ little space. Mine is powered by a 200watt coustic amp. The only problem is this...if you have loud high and mid range you can drowned out the bass pretty easy. But for what you looking for i think you'll be pleased....speaking from personal experience in having one myself.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimjones_@Jun 11 2007, 02:25 PM~8083714
> *I have a 10inch bazooka tube in my 65 impala up on the ledge in the back....i have a up in front of it so when you look in you cant see it but it does good. For what your looking for a 10 will give you some nice punch w/ little space. Mine is powered by a 200watt coustic amp. The only problem is this...if you have loud high and mid range you can drowned out the bass pretty easy. But for what you looking for i think you'll be pleased....speaking from personal experience in having one myself.
> *


Post pix of it mounted! :cheesy:


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

here's a pic...I just took it w/ my celly...I pulled the back seat down and snapped it....


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

and here's a pic of the 65 it's in....


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimjones_@Jun 11 2007, 02:46 PM~8083853
> *here's a pic...I just took it w/ my celly...I pulled the back seat down and snapped it....
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's where I planned on putting mine...as far forward to the front in the trunk.

Have you thought about painting the bazooka to color match? That's what I want to do with mine...when I get it.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimjones_@Jun 11 2007, 02:48 PM~8083870
> *and here's a pic of the 65 it's in....
> 
> 
> ...


And that's a clean and simple 65...nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

here's why i didnt paint mine as you suggested....I have a fabricated wall so when you look in the trunk you dont see that ledge....the bazooka tube or my compressor......here's a pic of what you'd see...


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

it's not the best pic but you get the idea...but yea, if i were you id do just that...paint it to match....the plastic material will take the paint real well. I would even paint the tube itself one color and take the grill off and paint that your other color...exterior/interior colors....


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimjones_@Jun 11 2007, 03:07 PM~8084001
> *it's not the best pic but you get the idea...but yea, if i were you id do just that...paint it to match....the plastic material will take the paint real well. I would even paint the tube itself one color and take the grill off and paint that your other color...exterior/interior colors....
> *


Definitely a good idea...maybe even some striping too :biggrin: 

Nice set up though...looks real clean.


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks homey...and again, i'm sure you'll be pleased w/ what the bazooka does given what your lookin' for....good luck!


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

Too bad u got bags


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 11 2007, 04:44 PM~8084715
> *Too bad u got bags
> *



naaah, they hit fast and clean....


```
[URL=http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa270/slimjones1/?action=view&current=Picture019.flv][IMG]http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa270/slimjones1/th_Picture019.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

```
http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa270/slimjones1/?action=view&current=Picture019.flv
```


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

```
<embed width="430" height="389" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://vid199.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid199.photobucket.com/albums/aa270/slimjones1/Picture019.flv"></embed>
```


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

65 on air


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimjones_@Jun 11 2007, 04:18 PM~8084072
> *thanks homey...and again, i'm sure you'll be pleased w/ what the bazooka does given what your lookin' for....good luck!
> *



Those thing do their best when you face them into the rear corner of a trunk. I like the car, but if you want the tube to put out any bass it shouldn't be facing the quarter right behind the seat. The bass has no room to develop.


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

the old school ones were decent for some fill. new ones blow. especially the pre amped ones. like was suggested, look into the infinity basslink. its actually 2 10's with an internal amp. much much much better than the bazooka tube, and not much more expensive


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 10 2007, 06:53 PM~8078091
> *the home sub is a longthrow that why they can use little subs, 6.5 in a car wont do shit except midbass
> *


that was an example of better speaker placement and stuff like technical shit wouldn't you think a new bazooka 10" would be better than like oldschool ones when the tech wasn't as good as it is now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 10 2007, 09:39 AM~8075636
> *have you looked into an infinity basslink it's a single like box with one 10" subwoofer with a 200 watt amp all in one looks real nice and is very small also they have a boston acoustic awb-10 that is a small enclosure with 2 10" subs and is very small I seen one in person they said it has an 800 watt amp to it and it bumps hard. I seen one at circuit city they said a bass tube is worthless and not worth the money they recommended the boston acoustic box both these items are on ebay the boston acoustic goes for 175 shipped to your door and the infinity goes for about 209 shipped type in powered sub on ebay and check it out man
> *


 :uh: this is the way I'd go but I would really like to hear an amplified tube also because I ain't trying to blow my windows out just simple and clean


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Jun 11 2007, 06:39 PM~8085072
> *the old school ones were decent for some fill. new ones blow. especially the pre amped ones. like was suggested, look into the infinity basslink. its actually 2 10's with an internal amp. much much much better than the bazooka tube, and not much more expensive
> *



Those Bass Links are NOT worth the money. It is a 10" with a passive radiator. A good set of 6x9's will do the same thing.


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 11 2007, 08:00 PM~8086251
> *Those Bass Links are NOT worth the money. It is a 10" with a passive radiator. A good set of 6x9's will do the same thing.
> *



aaah. i didnt know it was a radiator. thought it was actually two subs. but anyhow, no doubt a good set of 6 x9s will do the same, but the exact same thing could be said about a bass tube. good 6 x9s could sound as good if not better than either one. but i stil say the basslink is the better choice. ive heard both in person


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that boston acoustic one is a tad smaller than the bass link but with two 10" subs and the guy at circuit city said it jammed good but I read up on it and one of the subs has no magnet and is acting as a radiator or whatever so what is that a radiator that is what does it do can someone explain?


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 11 2007, 09:24 PM~8086949
> *that boston acoustic one is a tad smaller than the bass link but with two 10" subs and the guy at circuit city said it jammed good but I read up on it and one of the subs has no magnet and is acting as a radiator or whatever so what is that a radiator that is what does it do can someone explain?
> *





> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 11 2007, 08:00 PM~8086251
> *Those Bass Links are NOT worth the money. It is a 10" with a passive radiator. A good set of 6x9's will do the same thing.
> *



I think you mean't to say Resonator not Radiator.
Here is what a Resonator is.
This is what the basslinks have..

Resonator

A resonator is a device or system that exhibits resonance or resonant behavior. 
Many objects that use resonant effects are referred to simply as resonators. 
Examples of resonators are discussed in this article. 
A cavity resonator is a resonator composed of a space that is usually surrounded 
by a dielectric that uses resonance to select a specific band of frequencies.

Cavity resonators
The cavity has interior surfaces which reflect a wave of a specific frequency. 
When a wave that is resonant with the cavity enters, it bounces back and forth 
within the cavity, with low loss (See standing wave). 
As more wave energy enters the cavity, it combines with and reinforces 
the standing wave, increasing its intensity.


Examples
Some examples of cavity resonators include the tube of a flute, 
the body of a violin (this being an example of a Helmholtz resonator), 
and the magnetron tube in a microwave oven (see also klystron).

The cavity magnetron is a vacuum tube with a filament in the center of an evacuated, 
lobed, circular chamber. A perpendicular magnetic field is imposed by a permanent magnet. 
The magnetic field causes the electrons, attracted to the (relatively) 
positive outer part of the chamber, to spiral outward in a circular path 
rather than moving directly to this anode. 
Spaced about the rim of the chamber are cylindrical cavities. 
The cavities are open along their length and so connect the common cavity space.
As electrons sweep past these openings they induce a resonant high frequency 
radio field in the cavity, which in turn causes the electrons to bunch into groups. 
A portion of this field is extracted with a short antenna that is connected to a waveguide 
(a metal tube usually of rectangular cross section). 
The waveguide directs the extracted RF energy to the load, 
which may be a cooking chamber in a microwave oven or a high gain antenna in the case of radar.

The klystron tube waveguide is a beam tube including at least two apertured cavity resonators. 
The beam of charged particles passes through the apertures of the resonators in succession. 
A collector electrode is provided to intercept the beam after passing through the resonators. 
The first resonator causes bunching of the particles passing through it. 
The bunched particles travel in a field-free region where further bunching occurs, 
then the bunched particles enter the second resonator giving up their energy to 
excite it into oscillations. It is a particle accelerator that works in conjunction with 
a specifically tuned cavity by the configuration of the structures. 
On the beamline of an accelerator system, there are specific sections that are cavity resonators for RF.

The reflex klystron is a klystron utilizing only a single apertured cavity resonator 
through which the beam of charged particles passes, first in one direction. 
A repeller electrode is provided to repel (or redirect) the beam after passage 
through the resonator back through the resonator in the other direction and in 
proper phase to reinforce the oscillations set up in the resonator.

In a laser, light is amplified in a cavity resonator which is usually composed of two or more mirrors. 
Thus an optical cavity, also known as a resonator, is a cavity with walls which reflect 
electromagnetic waves (light). This will allow standing wave modes to exist with little loss outside the cavity.

Boy! That's alot to read..


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte+Jun 11 2007, 05:39 PM~8085072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had the Infinity Basslink and it was okay...it's actually one 10" sub though. It might sound better in a newer car with an upholstered trunk cause I had a lot of rattling going on back there...border line "ghetto audio" And it's about $350 as opposed to an average bazooka price of $150 or so.

And I did find the non-amplified modern bazookas on here...
http://www.bazooka.com/productAutoPassiveBTsBT.asp
I might try it out with an amp if it'll sound better.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 11 2007, 11:42 PM~8087528
> *I've had the Infinity Basslink and it was okay...it's actually one 10" sub though. It might sound better in a newer car with an upholstered trunk cause I had a lot of rattling going on back there...border line "ghetto audio" And it's about $350 as opposed to an average bazooka price of $150 or so.
> 
> And I did find the non-amplified modern bazookas on here...
> ...


get that 200 watt amplified bazooka tube because thats what I want no room to mount an amp and a bunch of shit and then tell me how it sounds :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't know bigbearlocos when it's advertised it says passive radiator...


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 12 2007, 03:45 PM~8091500
> *get that 200 watt amplified bazooka tube because thats what I want no room to mount an amp and a bunch of shit and then tell me how it sounds :biggrin:
> *


So basically you want me to be the guinea pig? :biggrin: 

It's funny cause that's the one I was thinking about getting...I'll let you know if I do. 









...$350 though!


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

Your best bet would be to find a used. empty tube, unpowered stick the best sub you can afford in there and buy a nice small amp to go along with it. if you get one 10" id max and a nice amp it would compare to 3+ bazooka tubes.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 12 2007, 04:50 PM~8091523
> *So basically you want me to be the guinea pig? :biggrin:
> 
> It's funny cause that's the one I was thinking about getting...I'll let you know if I do.
> ...


I seen some bazooka ones on ebay for way cheaper like 150 with a two hundred watt amp so whats that one you have a picture of oh and yes I want you to be the guinea pig :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 12 2007, 04:46 PM~8091510
> *I don't know bigbearlocos when it's advertised it says passive radiator...
> *


Yep, it is common in home audio also. Some towers looke like they have two woofers, but one is a passive radiator.


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

i actually hate bazooka tubes BUT my cousin had 2 12's bazooka tubs in his drop mustang and i was kinda surprised of the way it performed... if i "had" to use them i'd only use them in a trunk or something with pretty much NO space...lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 12 2007, 06:44 PM~8092354
> *Yep, it is common in home audio also. Some towers looke like they have two woofers, but one is a passive radiator.
> *


what does a passive radiator do?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 12 2007, 08:11 PM~8093038
> *what does a passive radiator do?
> *



kicker used them alot in car audio in the 80's what it does is move more air ...the woofers is moving the air in the enclosure and it moves the radiator as well..so you would have 10 inch sub with a 8 inch radiator..the older kidker pre fab models worked well...so basically to make more output with a single driver w no displacement or extra amplification... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 12 2007, 10:17 PM~8093964
> *kicker used them alot in car audio in the 80's what it does is move more air ...the woofers is moving the air in the enclosure and it moves the radiator as well..so you would have 10 inch sub with a 8 inch radiator..the older kidker pre fab models worked well...so basically to make more output with a single driver w no displacement or extra amplification... :biggrin:
> *


So are they good or no?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ellomynameissimon_@Jun 12 2007, 05:37 PM~8091889
> *Your best bet would be to find a used. empty tube, unpowered stick the best sub you can afford in there and buy a nice small amp to go along with it. if you get one 10" id max and a nice amp it would compare to 3+ bazooka tubes.
> *


 :0 I got 2 empty 8" tubes. 










not to whore in on this htread but since it's about Bazooka might as well. 
I'm thinking of doing this kind of set-up for the tubes, would it get better response with the subs facing towards the back seats or to the tailgate (it's going into a 1993 Blazer). 

Also when you said "best sub you can afford", do you mean you can practically put any kind of sub (high end) and it'll work well with the tube? Just curious.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 13 2007, 08:23 AM~8095910
> *:0  I got 2 empty 8" tubes.
> 
> 
> ...


That's right! You are whoring in on my thread you bastard! lol :biggrin: 

Seriously, that looks like it'll be a bad ass set up...if you go through with it, post pix! But like you asked, I'm not too sure if "any" sub will work in the tube. A lot of the high end subs are made for specific sized enclosures. I'm sure it would sound good, but the performance will probably be a little less since it's in a bazooka tube not meant for it's size. I'll have to look into this one more...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

try to figure out the cubic feet of your bass tubes and then find a speaker that is close to needing that cubic feet and should be okay


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 13 2007, 09:30 AM~8095949
> *That's right! You are whoring in on my thread you bastard! lol :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously, that looks like it'll be a bad ass set up...if you go through with it, post pix! But like you asked, I'm not too sure if "any" sub will work in the tube. A lot of the high end subs are made for specific sized enclosures. I'm sure it would sound good, but the performance will probably be a little less since it's in a bazooka tube not meant for it's size. I'll have to look into this one more...
> *


:roflmao: eh what can I say :biggrin: 
I might go with some reg. 8" bazookas then. they aren't much anyhow. Will post up when I get something in. Still need to get funds for the amp and such. 

So facing the tailgate or facing the back seats for the subs?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 13 2007, 09:02 AM~8096167
> *try to figure out the cubic feet of your bass tubes and then find a speaker that is close to needing that cubic feet and should be okay
> *


There we go, someone who knows what they're talking about...
Thanks man, I'll check on that


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 13 2007, 09:12 AM~8096240
> *:roflmao: eh what can I say  :biggrin:
> I might go with some reg. 8" bazookas then. they aren't much anyhow. Will post up when I get something in. Still need to get funds for the amp and such.
> 
> ...


As far as placement goes, I've heard some guys recommend having it face the tailgate to allow the bass to build up or something like that...then again who am I to say, I'm the one with all the questions. :biggrin: 

But since you're putting this in a Blazer, which is pretty much a big open space, I don't think it'll make that much of a difference where you mount it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think were getting somewhere we just need more people that have tried it to tell us how it sounds


----------



## dairymans64 (May 27, 2007)

fuck it buy. if u dont like it take it back :dunno:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dairymans64_@Jun 13 2007, 10:49 AM~8096875
> *fuck it buy. if u dont like it take it back :dunno:
> *


That's the plan, I'm just waiting for my friend who works at Circuit City and he'll hook it up...


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 13 2007, 11:23 AM~8095910
> *:0  I got 2 empty 8" tubes.
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 13 2007, 11:30 AM~8095949
> *That's right! You are whoring in on my thread you bastard! lol :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously, that looks like it'll be a bad ass set up...if you go through with it, post pix! But like you asked, I'm not too sure if "any" sub will work in the tube. A lot of the high end subs are made for specific sized enclosures. I'm sure it would sound good, but the performance will probably be a little less since it's in a bazooka tube not meant for it's size. I'll have to look into this one more...
> *



No, every sub will not perform at its best, some subs might sound like ass some might sound very good. Ppl generally stick kckers in there because they just want loun and could care less about the SQ... yea stick kicker CVRs in there..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 13 2007, 10:33 AM~8096397
> *As far as placement goes, I've heard some guys recommend having it face the tailgate to allow the bass to build up or something like that...then again who am I to say, I'm the one with all the questions.  :biggrin:
> 
> But since you're putting this in a Blazer, which is pretty much a big open space, I don't think it'll make that much of a difference where you mount it.
> *



It does matter in a Blazer, I have seen 2 tens facing the rear corners on a Punch 45 and the shit hit hard. Back in the early 90's that was what we did. We didn't know shit about boxes, but we had a hook up on Bazookas. We all had them and they sounded good. They won't out do an FI, RE or any top brand 10", but they are pretty efficiant for a drop in type enclosure.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 13 2007, 04:10 PM~8098729
> *It does matter in a Blazer, I have seen 2 tens facing the rear corners on a Punch 45 and the shit hit hard. Back in the early 90's that was what we did. We didn't know shit about boxes, but we had a hook up on Bazookas. We all had them and they sounded good. They won't out do an FI, RE or any top brand 10", but they are pretty efficiant for a drop in type enclosure.
> *


I stand corrected... :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 13 2007, 07:10 PM~8099455
> *I stand corrected... :biggrin:
> *



I wasn't looking to correct you bro :biggrin: , I just seem to be one of the few who have had real experiance with them. I found a pair of "passive"8" that I am going to throw behind the seat of my S10 for some mid bass.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 13 2007, 05:10 PM~8098729
> *It does matter in a Blazer, I have seen 2 tens facing the rear corners on a Punch 45 and the shit hit hard. Back in the early 90's that was what we did. We didn't know shit about boxes, but we had a hook up on Bazookas. We all had them and they sounded good. They won't out do an FI, RE or any top brand 10", but they are pretty efficiant for a drop in type enclosure.
> *


so face the subs toward the gate right?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

shit homie your talking about not knowing shit and it sounding good maybe were looking to hard into this stuff some times knowing stuff is a hassel because you think too hard well for now I'm gonna get a better box and just keep my shit but if I can sell it or change it out I'm trying a bazooka tube for sure


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 13 2007, 07:52 PM~8100090
> *I wasn't looking to correct you bro :biggrin: , I just seem to be one of the few who have had real experiance with them. I found a pair of "passive"8" that I am going to throw behind the seat of my S10 for some mid bass.
> *


I know dude, just playin :biggrin:...post some pix when you get the chance


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 13 2007, 09:26 PM~8100795
> *shit homie your talking about not knowing shit and it sounding good maybe were looking to hard into this stuff some times knowing stuff is a hassel because you think too hard well for now I'm gonna get a better box and just keep my shit but if I can sell it or change it out I'm trying a bazooka tube for sure
> *


You're right, too much talkin and no acting! I'm just waiting to get a hold of my boy to hook it up. I'll post pix of whatever I do... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 13 2007, 11:24 PM~8101167
> *You're right, too much talkin and no acting! I'm just waiting to get a hold of my boy to hook it up. I'll post pix of whatever I do... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 13 2007, 11:26 PM~8100795
> *shit homie your talking about not knowing shit and it sounding good maybe were looking to hard into this stuff some times knowing stuff is a hassel because you think too hard well for now I'm gonna get a better box and just keep my shit but if I can sell it or change it out I'm trying a bazooka tube for sure
> *



well that didnt make any sense. notice how he doesnt just buy shit and put it in now (that he's learned some things), he thinks about it and plans it out just like any person with some knowledge about what they're doing would do... we've all gotten lucky, and as he said, he had a hook up on it so he wasnt loosing to just throw 'em in.

i wouldnt just take that in as my personal moto if i were you... you'll end up going through more pay checks then you have to


----------



## josmith213 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 13 2007, 12:02 PM~8096167
> *try to figure out the cubic feet of your bass tubes and then find a speaker that is close to needing that cubic feet and should be okay
> *


heres a calculater for finding the volume of a cylinder, subtract the port and driver displacement after that. 
http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp

I personally wouldnt waste my money on a tube. If you just want some fill in bass while not using alot of room just get a pair of 8's or 10's with a couple hundred watts. Kicker is running a a special buy one get one free right now.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/search.php?....x=0&Submit.y=0

Just build a nice sealed box. Face the rear od the car usaully works the best. 

Or you could run an infinite baffle setup. You have to get the proper sub to do this though. If you didnt know what one is.
http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxes1.asp

But the back seat are and rear deck have to be COMPLETLEY sealed from the trunk of the car or it wont work right. This means spray foaming and siliconing all the little cracks and crevises.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 15 2007, 08:54 AM~8109881
> *well that didnt make any sense. notice how he doesnt just buy shit and put it in now (that he's learned some things), he thinks about it and plans it out just like any person with some knowledge about what they're doing would do... we've all gotten lucky, and as he said, he had a hook up on it so he wasnt loosing to just throw 'em in.
> 
> i wouldnt just take that in as my personal moto if i were you... you'll end up going through more pay checks then you have to
> *


I didn't say I'd just buy whatever and throw it in because your right you will waste a lot of money but sometimes you look at things way too technical and if you simplified them you will figure it out and be a lot better. now is that better people take things said in here way too much to the max like I'm gonna go buy shit and just throw it in.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc+Jun 15 2007, 02:30 PM~8111541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is an open forum, old ppl, young ppl, ppl that know better, ppl that dont come in here and read the topics. Im sure you know better then to just hop into shit but some dont and please believe they would have read your post and took it to the bank... you know how i know, because its happened in here and ppl have wasted money and began pointing the finger at other members...

so relax with the "is that better" shit.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 16 2007, 03:20 PM~8117420
> *this is an open forum, old ppl, young ppl, ppl that know better, ppl that dont come in here and read the topics. Im sure you know better then to just hop into shit but some dont and please believe they would have read your post and took it to the bank... you know how i know, because its happened in here and ppl have wasted money and began pointing the finger at other members...
> 
> so relax with the "is that better" shit.
> *


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

respect


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 18 2007, 04:56 PM~8129212
> *TTT
> *


Still waiting for my friend to hook it up...he's on vacation :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 18 2007, 11:28 PM~8132065
> *Still waiting for my friend to hook it up...he's on vacation :angry:
> *


whenever you do it just make sure too fill us in man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 19 2007, 05:59 PM~8136901
> *whenever you do it just make sure too fill us in man
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I already trashed the Bazooka tubes.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 14 2007, 07:28 PM~8793551
> *I already trashed the Bazooka tubes.
> *


so that meant they sucked or what? And I'm not talking competition bass just nice clean and a little loud?


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

big P.O.S. :nono:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2007, 05:52 PM~8798197
> *so that meant they sucked or what? And I'm not talking competition bass just nice clean and a little loud?
> *


nah, since I got a sub and amp for free I didn't need the tubes anymore. I never got around to getting the 8's.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 26 2007, 07:40 AM~8872595
> *nah, since I got a sub and amp for free I didn't need the tubes anymore. I never got around to getting the 8's.
> *


fuck it sometime this winter I'm gonna order one anyhow even if there not that great I'm not looking to bump hard just add a little thump to it.


----------

